
Refraction Simulation - davidbarker
http://www.hexahedria.com/experiments/refract/index.html
======
Ono-Sendai
Might as well add my one. It's not interactive, however it might give you an
idea of why waves actually refract:
[http://youtu.be/y0gFrte5auQ?list=PLpYLorG2XEtQKD7uHC8dK1inU6...](http://youtu.be/y0gFrte5auQ?list=PLpYLorG2XEtQKD7uHC8dK1inU6-ahSkV7)

~~~
agumonkey
If only we had that in high school. The simple geometric interpretation felt
so authoritative. Here it's just pure beauty.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Huygens%E2%80%93Fresnel_princip...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Huygens%E2%80%93Fresnel_principle)

------
lutorm
That is a nice demo! My wife is teaching optics right now, this looks like
something she could have her students explore with to get intuition for what
happens in different situations.

------
kghose
Very cool! Could find an interesting numerical instability
[https://plus.google.com/photos/109059794947950815445/albums/...](https://plus.google.com/photos/109059794947950815445/albums/6060585221118932129)

------
LeoPanthera
This is fun, though I wish there was an option for white light - and a
traditional prism!

------
vitd
It would be really nice if there was some text that mentioned you need to have
WebGL enabled if it's not. And it might be nice if there were instructions or
a description of what we were seeing.

Other than that, it looks really nice!

------
thb
It reminds me of zen photon garden :
[http://zenphoton.com/](http://zenphoton.com/) (which doesn't have lens or
fiber-optic, but is very pretty).

------
sherpajack
Very nice! Looks like the author just started at HMC, from his about page.
([http://www.hexahedria.com/about/](http://www.hexahedria.com/about/))

Impressive kid.

------
BlakePetersen
This is pretty awesome stuff! I'd love to tinker with it and it sounds like a
few others would like to as well. Do you have any plans to open source this?

------
pit
Best part: Chrome lets you right-click/Save As... to download a snapshot of
these beautiful simulations.

------
kyberias
Human eye with cornea, iris and lens and would be a nice addition for
physiology students! :)

------
hcarvalhoalves
Nice. I wish I could add and arrange my own lens elements though!

------
WhoBeI
Very nice. Thank you.

